# (AL) Chocolate Labrador Working Conformation



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

*(AL) Chocolate Working Conformation MH*









Chocolate Labrador Retriever. 
If you are looking for a stud to pretty up your puppies, without decreasing driving and marking ability, Creek may be the right stud. He is from working conformation (show) lines; his sire is GRCH Can.CH HRCH Chilbrook Lone Ranger SH, dam is HRCH UH Harness Creek's Lady Jazz MH. He has been trained by Jill Volsch at Morningside Retrievers. Creek has great work ethic, drive, and perseverance. He also is a very good marker. He has only handled on one mark in a test. Creek has a lot of speed and runs hard on marks and blinds alike. Physically, he is well built and muscular, and is a good mover. He is about 70 lbs. He has a nice dark chocolate coat with a short, straight tail and dark eye. Creek is very adaptable to new hunting and training environments. He has no dog aggression, and even tolerates puppies well. He is producing a nice moderate dogs with beautiful heads when outcrossed to field trial lines.
DOB: 12/30/11. 
OFA Hips Good: LR-209923G30M-VPI. 
OFA Elbows Normal: LR-EL63987M30-VPI. 
PennHIP: Left DI .23, Right DI .36, no evidence of DJD (at 3.5 years of age)
OFA Eyes: LR-EYE231/29M-VPI (June 2014). 
EIC Clear by parentage and test U of M D14-045422-1-VPI
CNM Clear by parentage. 
PRA-prcd Clear by parentage and test OptiGen 14-8751-VPI
RD/OSD Clear by test OptiGen 14-8751-VPI
No CCL injury.
Does not carry yellow or dilute genes. Long coat and splash gene clear.


Stud fee:$800. Guarantee 3 live births. Natural and fresh chilled breeding available. 

Link to OFA Website: http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1552026#animal

Creek's Web Page: http://www.doublebandedlabradors.com/stud

E-mail: [email protected]
Owner: Mary Clark


----------

